# bad season



## jrad2007 (Nov 19, 2008)

not a great season but still managed to put two in the freezer and only saw two legal bucks. where at in mo do you hunt? I up near Macon


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

I had a great season! Where are you guys at in Missouri? I'm close to St. Louis.


----------



## jemedm (Jan 18, 2008)

Had the worst season of my life!!!!!

Only saw deer three times the entire season and here's how it shook out: (1) 5 does and a buck in the field, but I wanted that buck. So, I waited and waited but he would never get into a spot for a clear shot. When I gave up on him, the does had lined up behind pine trees so I could shoot them either. (2) 2 does came out of nowhere and would not take that final step from behind pine branches for me to "let it fly." (3) Had a deer enter the field early in the AM and wasn't sure what it was until I heard the three grunts. Awaited on first light and, boy, he was a shooter!! He slowly made his way between these two trees and I began to draw. Heard a commotion from the left and two dogs came running into the field. That buck blew and took off into the woods. Then, to make matters worse, the dogs began to "love each other" oblivious to my presence.

I will get to go one more time next week, but thus far that's no deer for me.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

i had a great year


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

i had a pretty good season hunted a ton and still have a few says left to fill my last tag


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

i had an all right season shot 2 deer


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

I went hog hunting and saw about 30 muke deer that were just out of season and saw no hogs.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

i shot 2 nice bucks this year


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

great year for me ! First 2 deer with my bow. 6 point and doe


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I had a good season- but no hits. Actually, I had about six misses on does (I didn't see any bucks). No biggy- I learned alot from it all.


----------



## deerwoods (Mar 7, 2003)

Good for us we're all bucked out in Illinois and doe hunting. BUT Wisconsin has been hard on us i shot a doe up there in september but none of us have seen a buck over 130 class to shoot, 8 days :mg: to go and we're give it all we got.......... :teeth:


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

jrad2007 said:


> not a great season but still managed to put two in the freezer and only saw two legal bucks. where at in mo do you hunt? I up near Macon


north of kc


----------



## whitetailfreak1 (Mar 30, 2008)

best year i had 3 does and two nice bucks a 8 and a 10 point


----------

